# JAR als APPLET



## Spoocky (29. Aug 2007)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Programm geschrieben, das ich jetzt auch über das Internet verfügbar machen möchte.

Das Problem, das ich aber jetzt habe, ist, dass man scheinbar nicht so einfach ein praktisch fertiges Programm (anwendung.jar) in ein Applet oder Servlet 'umwandeln' kann.

Da das Programm mehrer tausend Zeilen hat, suche ich nun nach einer Möglichkeit dieses JAR in einem Browser zu nutzen. Ich weiss, dass dies nicht die Vorgehensweise ist, die man gehen sollte, aber wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dies zu tun, spare ich Zeit und Aufwand und muss die Anwendung nicht neu als Applet oder Servlet schreiben.

Ich bin für alle Ideen zu haben.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2007)

Webstart


----------



## Spoocky (29. Aug 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf Webstart. Das kannte ich bisher noch nicht.

Das hilft mir auch schon sehr gut weiter. Ich habe in meiner Anwendung eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank, die aufgebaut werden muss. Ist das generell möglich, das das auch funktioniert. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist der Port für die Datenbank nach außen für das Internet nicht freigegeben.
Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, wie man das umgehen oder prktikabel machen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2007)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Webstart läuft (wie Applets übrigens auch) auf dem Client und nicht auf dem Server.


----------



## Spoocky (29. Aug 2007)

ja, das wäre dann genau die Frage. :?: 
Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, dass die Anwendung auf dem Server ausgeführt wird?


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Servlet? D. h., unmöglich?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Aug 2007)

RMI?


----------



## Spoocky (29. Aug 2007)

Ich denke Servlet ist für mich weniger praktisch, weil ich die komplette Anwendung als Servlet schreiben müsste, oder?

Mit RMI sieht das ganze schon besser aus, müsste damit dann aber über HTTP tunneling arbeiten.

Seht Ihr das auch so, dass das evtl. der beste Weg ist?


----------

